# Most epic game music



## Braig (Oct 5, 2016)

Post the most epic and awesome game music in your opinion


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 10, 2016)

Spoiler: songs



disgaea hour of darkness greater wilder


gulty gear xx accent core plus  keep the flag flying

this song accurately portrays all of kys pent up anger and hatred towards order sol

blazblue continuum shift  nightmare fiction


blazblue imperial code

this song has soooooo much emotion behind it
its basically noel saying shes had ENOUGH


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 10, 2016)

Obligatory


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 10, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Obligatory




been a while since I played ff6 but yeah I agree with that one . I really like dancing mad


----------



## Braig (Oct 10, 2016)

hey if you know other games like Growlanser let me know ... btw for what console are the other titles?
Edit: wrong thread sorry...again
I'm a disaster


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Obligatory



This. So much this.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 10, 2016)

OST of the following:
Ni No Kuni
Dust: An Elysian tail
Ori and the blind forest

More may follow.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> OST of the following:
> Ni No Kuni
> Dust: An Elysian tail
> Ori and the blind forest
> ...


I did not play any of these beside of Dust, and the music is very good indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 10, 2016)

Braig said:


> hey if you know other games like Growlanser let me know ... btw for what console are the other titles?



they are all for psp
disgaea is a strategy rpg ...that's EXTREMELY unique it take everything you know about rpgs and tosses it out the window . seriously your character can grind all the way to lvl 9999 . and guilty gear and blazblue continuum shift 2 are fighting games


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Oct 10, 2016)

This


And This


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I did not play any of these beside of Dust, and the music is very good indeed.




Obviously this one is the best.
Disagree and we're not friends anymore >:C


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Obviously this one is the best.
> Disagree and we're not friends anymore >:C



Okami has great music, really. I need to play again, and again.

*shivers* my ps3 is just in front of me, what am I waiting for?


----------



## Braig (Oct 10, 2016)

What about this


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 10, 2016)

I love music, and I really like game music.
From the 8bit till PS4, I heard very good tunes.
This is the best what I know in my 23 years off gaming (i'm 33 years old) 

1: Monty on the run (C64) the game is hard as arse, but the music is so great. The Sid chip have ONLY 3 tunes (+ some dirty tricks).


2: Turrican 2 Intro (Amiga 500)  played allot when I was a kid.


3: Turrican 2 level 2 (Amiga 500)


4: SoulBlade (PSX) one off the best intro's on the PSX, got this intro on a demo disc. Later I got the game, great times.


5: StarFox (snes) A friend off my got a snes with this game, I was blow away by the gfx and the music was so great.


6: Rival Schools (PSX) underated fighting game with great music and style


7: Gitaroo Man level 2 music (PS2) very strange game,but the style and music is great


8: Daytona USA (Saturn) very bad port of sega best arcade racing games. The OST is stange and great 


9: Ridge Racer Type 4


10: Shadow of the Colossus (PS2/PS3)


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 10, 2016)

DaFixer said:


> I love music, and I really like game music.
> From the 8bit till PS4, I heard very good tunes.
> This is the best what I know in my 23 years off gaming (i'm 33 years old)
> 
> ...




DAYTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 10, 2016)

Skyrim's OST is pretty cool. I also like Gravity Rush's OST.


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 10, 2016)

not really ther greatest music ever ,,, but the first game i ever encountered that made me go wow...  was streets of rage...   classic !!


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 10, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> not really ther greatest music ever ,,, but the first game i ever encountered that made me go wow...  was streets of rage...   classic !!




Indeed great music, played alot that game back in the day.
SoR 2 music is also very good


----------



## JCCG1989 (Oct 10, 2016)

The King Of Fighters '96
The King Of Fighters '98
The King Of Fighters '99
StarCraft/BroodWar
DonkeyKong Country
Extreme-G
Pokémon SG (2nd Gen)
MegaMan X
Metal Slug
Zinogre, Deviljho, Glavenus, Astalos and Mitsuzune tracks of Monster Hunter.


----------



## depaul (Oct 10, 2016)

Agree with most of the suggestions above.
My chosen epic music: chaos legion (to be honest all of the game music is fantastic):


----------



## YugamiSekai (Oct 10, 2016)

Fountain of Dreams (Melee):


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 10, 2016)

plays during the reaper boss fight in the 3rd birthday

both love and hate this boss
that THING was the bane of my excistence throughout the entire game and now you faced it for real
just had to add this

its skys theme from 7th dragon 2020

one of my favorite boss themes EVER the red lotus from radiant historia


----------



## Originality (Oct 10, 2016)

This is the first time my iPad has struggled so much to load a page.

My contribution - Final Fantasy IX - You're not Alone


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 10, 2016)

Originality said:


> This is the first time my iPad has struggled so much to load a page.
> 
> My contribution - Final Fantasy IX - You're not Alone



shoulda put in some spoiler tags or it will slow the page down


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 10, 2016)

Violent Breathing from Streets of Rage 1 it's just so much fun throwing them off the lift/elevator


Smog Dog from Skitchin' It's pretty much Road Rash but with roller blades and the 90's


Solitary from Shinobi 3 Return of the Ninja Master


The Midnight Carnival from Guilty Gear XX #Reload Korean Ver.


Chikara (Final Boss) From Dodonpachi Saidaioujou


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 10, 2016)

so there is someone who appreciates guilty gear . its got some of the best heavy metal music ive heard in a video game .period

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AyanamiRei1 said:


> Violent Breathing from Streets of Rage 1 it's just so much fun throwing them off the lift/elevator
> 
> 
> Smog Dog from Skitchin' It's pretty much Road Rash but with roller blades and the 90's
> ...




how many time did you get your ass handed to you by I-no lol


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 10, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## Enigma Hall (Oct 10, 2016)

Sonic boom. Sega cd.
Mega man 3. Nintendo.
Phantasy star. Master System.
Castlevânia SOTN. Playstation.
Bust a move. Playstation.


----------



## Zetman (Oct 10, 2016)

"Saria's song" from the legend of zelda

 Virtue's last reward "recreation room"


----------



## Braig (Oct 11, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> so there is someone who appreciates guilty gear . its got some of the best heavy metal music ive heard in a video game


usually I don't like heavy metal because I don't like the way they sing but about this song, I really like it(or at least I think it's that genre)


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 11, 2016)

time to throw in a few more songs


the guy who wrote this decided to take slow and epic to the next level


during some of the most intense battles in all of gaming they write these slow and epic themes


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 12, 2016)

last one the most f ing epic theme I ever listened to well its 2 themes in one they play one right after another


----------

